# Doe number fo



## sawtooth (Oct 8, 2016)

I was really looking forward to hunting during the afternoon yesterday and today. I've got a nice buck that has been showing himself right at dark and I've seen him twice, no shots. I've seen him in the mornings , too, always slipping by when there is just enough light to see him, but not enough to make a confident shot. He just looks like a dark shape crunching past me. As a result of hurricane Mathew my work schedule got changed for this week and I found myself working instead of hunting. Working 7P to 7A is not very fun, but oh well. When I pulled in the yard this morning at 7oam I got cleaned up and changed up, grabbed my stuff and headed to my stand like my britches were on fire. As I got clipped in and settled in my stand the woods were turning grey. Then, like clockwork, I heard him coming-watched him for a little bit- then watched him leave. Again. If I can ever find out where he is headed I can possibly get in front of him ten minutes away so that I'll have light enough to shoot. He's clever. 
 After the buck left I sort of went to sleep for a little bit- Millennium stands are super comfortable- but then I was woke up by the sound of leaves crunching. I had good light by this time and could clearly make out several does and one spike coming toward me. It was windy and all of them were a little jumpy. Every deer there was a candidate, I was sitting on ready  just waiting on one to give me an invitation.  With the wind like it was, I knew my time was running out and I was right. One of the big does got a beak full of me and snapped to attention. They never saw me, but I'm sure they all knew I was there. I watched as two of them left kinda stiff-legged. then another one. I thought it was over with but one of the does was reluctant to leave and when she finally tried to make her exit she walked around to my left at 12 yards, quartering away. My green light had never been brighter and I had already decided that she was going to get shot at once she cleared some sweet gum trees. The arrow left my bow and those big ole 5.5" yellow feathers sure did look purty getting to where they needed to be. When I saw the arrow hit I was happy to see that I wouldn't be forever looking for this one. It zipped to the other side of her like she wasn't even standing there, although it was in good shape when I let it go and now it was in two pieces. Wood arrows have a short life expectancy, but in this case it sure is worth it. The blood trail was a good one, but it wasn't needed- I saw the deer fall only sixty yards or so away. I tell you what, It just don't get much better and I am so thankful that I am able to do what I love to do. As for the buck- I'm just going to have to try a little harder. 



Big Jim Buffalo Longbow 50@28
Douglas fir arrow
Magnus II 125gr


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 8, 2016)

Well done Dendy!  You're slaying 'em.


----------



## JBranch (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats Dendy!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 9, 2016)

Good going Dendy. You know they're going to say something about that shot placement.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 9, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Good going Dendy. You know they're going to say something about that shot placement.




OK I'll say something about it. It's perfect. Congrats buddy!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 9, 2016)

congrats, great shot.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice Shot!


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 9, 2016)

Congratulations! Good story and great shot.  I work the same schedule and the thought of dropping the string is one of only a few things I can stay up for after a midnight shift. Good luck on the buck.


----------



## Poynor (Oct 9, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2016)

I would have let her go. Her ears are too short.


----------



## bbb6765 (Oct 10, 2016)

Great story...again! That's a nice doe. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 10, 2016)

Congrats to you sir!!!  Awesome story, pic and shot.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 11, 2016)

Great shot! Congrats


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 11, 2016)

Stack 'em D.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 11, 2016)

I believe you must be mad at 'em, Big D. Go cat go!


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice, nice, nice doe. Congrats


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats on 3 and 4 Dendy! Keep on rolling.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 13, 2016)

Way to get after them Dendy! That trip to Italy ain't slowed you down one bit.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats D man!


----------



## gurn (Oct 14, 2016)

Very nice and good story too. Now what is this about "shot placement"


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 18, 2016)

And the legend grows...


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 18, 2016)

Way to get em Windy Dendy.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 23, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice!!!

I didn't get any pics!!


----------



## Stickman1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Great shot!!!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like you just about have this trad hunting thing figured out.  Good job, as usual and good story too!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice Dendy and a good clean shot!  He, he ,he!


----------

